# My flowerhorn



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Hi got a flowerhorn about 2 weeks ago and I was wondering what you all thought. I'm told he's a kamfa.















[/list]


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

That is a beautiful FH. Nice flowerline and color too. Gage can tell you what kind it is. How big is he. Looks like he has a kok starting there. :thumb:


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

He's about 3 1/2 to 4 inches. Can't really measure him to well as he is very hyper :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

definitely a Kamfa, no doubt about it. Facial structure says it all, as the lower jaw on ZZ are thicker.

appears to have some potential for kok there to.

here is my advise if you want to raise his kok (nuchal hump).

- keep pH above neutral, high pH = bigger kok.
- High quality pellet every morning (Omega One is my choice, all pure ingredients).
- feed bloodworms every night
- keep temps at about 82-86 F
- Avoid stressing him

Kamfa are funny fish, because they generally have a water kok (this guy may or may not, very young), it will shrink every time he gets stressed out, or isn't 100% happy with his environment, etc. Kamfa are known to be the hardiest of all the flowerhorn, but are the hardest to keep looking at the top of there game, as long as water is clean you should have no problems!

good luck on pumping this little guy full of quality!


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for the advice I have been feeding him frozen krill, frozen bloodworms, and a combination of hikari gold, aqueon color pellets, and omega one pellets. I haven't tested my waters pH but any advice as to how to higher it? Also does it matter if the blood worms are frozen or freeze dried?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

honestly, IMO it isnt much of a huge deal unless your fish really has the gene for kok, my recommendation for raising pH if it is to low for your liking is to get coral chips for your filter and add them slowly.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Great looking flowerhorn. Mine is in the process of fading right now

Super nice fish!


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Update still no kok :-? 







[/list]


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I really love the color on that fish. It could be a female. Has it vented yet?


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Yes I took pictures of the vent out of the water and posted them on another forum maybe they were wrong?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks male to me, sorry. Just try and follow gages guide lines for building a bigger kok. He is still young and you never know when it could just pop. I still want a FH like yours. I prefer your FHs color to my Zzs color. Oh well, the grass is always greener........ :lol:


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Yea I'm hoping it does everyone tells me kamfas develop a lot slower I'm just being impatient.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

he has potential.

Kamfa, because of the Vieja genes of the parrot, develop slowly, sometimes not developing a kok until 7-9", as Vieja mature very late.


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Thanks gage for that your the man. I know I'm being rather impatient now so I'll relax I do know that I am caring for him properly I'm just being paranoid lol. Question do you fast your flowerhorn for a day? I'm hearing mixed opinions but I have been as I always do for my other fish I would just like your opinion though.


----------



## Beo (Jan 26, 2008)

Are you chaps sure the fish pictured is not a firemouth? Or a labiatus? . . . :-?

. . . Sorry about that, but with what's been going on, I just couldn't resist! :lol: At times this forum is like the twilight zone. :lol:

BEAUTIFUL fish Gliven. Keep us updated!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Beo said:


> Are you chaps sure the fish pictured is not a firemouth? Or a labiatus? . . . :-?
> 
> . . . Sorry about that, but with what's been going on, I just couldn't resist! :lol: At times this forum is like the twilight zone. :lol:
> 
> BEAUTIFUL fish Gliven. Keep us updated!


I think he's playing a practical joke on all of us opcorn:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Gliven said:


> Thanks gage for that your the man. I know I'm being rather impatient now so I'll relax I do know that I am caring for him properly I'm just being paranoid lol. Question do you fast your flowerhorn for a day? I'm hearing mixed opinions but I have been as I always do for my other fish I would just like your opinion though.


I'm the man? hehe, being 16 it is the first time I have ever heard that one :lol:

but regarding the question, I fast my flowerhorns for 2 days every week, and the other 5 days I feed relatively heavily. first reason is to avoid bloat, as flowerhorn seem to be prone to it, but with the amount of protein in pellets it is no surprise, they are Omnivores after all. second reason is it is said that fasting will allow the nuchal hump to grow bigger because the nutrients from the day before's food is being completely absorbed and given time to process in the body.

It is always healthy to fast any fish, do you think they eat every day in the wild? no, they are lucky to find a decent meal in the wild.

When I'm not trying to build on the flowerhorn nuchal hump I only feed once every 2 days...


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

gage said:


> I'm the man? hehe, being 16 it is the first time I have ever heard that one :lol:


WOW! Wise, intelligent and mature beyond his years.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

gage said:


> Gliven said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks gage for that your the man. I know I'm being rather impatient now so I'll relax I do know that I am caring for him properly I'm just being paranoid lol. Question do you fast your flowerhorn for a day? I'm hearing mixed opinions but I have been as I always do for my other fish I would just like your opinion though.
> ...


hmmm... fasting. I'm going to add that to my list of things to do...


----------

